# New Saddle?



## tree md (May 16, 2009)

I know this subject has been beat to death but I am in need of a new saddle. I blew out the rope ring and saw snap on my old one and it's time to upgrade. When I bought my current saddle 3 or 4 years ago I was still climbing traditionally with a closed system. I have since went to an open system with an eye to eye prussic. I would like a saddle that is well suited to my style of climbing. I am wanting to get into more SRT so that would be a consideration. My preference is to have a seat saddle (preferable bosun over batten). I'm not fond of step through saddles or floating D's (although I would be willing to give the floating D's another chance since I connect with a caribiner now). I would like a nice comfortable seat saddle that would be SRT friendly for around $400 or less.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 16, 2009)

tree md said:


> I know this subject has been beat to death but I am in need of a new saddle. I blew out the rope ring and saw snap on my old one and it's time to upgrade. When I bought my current saddle 3 or 4 years ago I was still climbing traditionally with a closed system. I have since went to an open system with an eye to eye prussic. I would like a saddle that is well suited to my style of climbing. I am wanting to get into more SRT so that would be a consideration. My preference is to have a seat saddle (preferable bosun over batten). I'm not fond of step through saddles or floating D's (although I would be willing to give the floating D's another chance since I connect with a caribiner now). I would like a nice comfortable seat saddle that would be SRT friendly for around $400 or less.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Saddles are a bit of personal preferance. I do have two that I use now, and two olders ones (still in good shape) at shop. 

The two I use are Buckingham and Petzl, with my preference going to Petzl.

http://www.petzl.com/us/pro/vertica...ioning-and-fall-arrest-harnesses-0/navaho-bod

The Buckingham is here: http://www.buckinghammfg.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=243 (the Master Saddle)

Petzl sells the harness only, with the fall arrest as an option, or you can buy both together. (I think it was under $400).

This is not specifically designed for SRT, however Petzl does make some SRT saddles, but I have no experience with them. I do love the one I have for what I do.


----------



## asthesun (May 16, 2009)

tree md said:


> I know this subject has been beat to death but I am in need of a new saddle. I blew out the rope ring and saw snap on my old one and it's time to upgrade. When I bought my current saddle 3 or 4 years ago I was still climbing traditionally with a closed system. I have since went to an open system with an eye to eye prussic. I would like a saddle that is well suited to my style of climbing. I am wanting to get into more SRT so that would be a consideration. My preference is to have a seat saddle (preferable bosun over batten). I'm not fond of step through saddles or floating D's (although I would be willing to give the floating D's another chance since I connect with a caribiner now). I would like a nice comfortable seat saddle that would be SRT friendly for around $400 or less.
> 
> Any suggestions?



this is what i use. very satisfied with it thusfar:
http://www.sherrilltree.com/Recreational-Gear/tree-climbing-Saddles_2/Glide-ll-Saddle

if i was rich, this is what i'd get:
http://www.sherrilltree.com/Recreational-Gear/tree-climbing-Saddles_2/TreeMotion-Harness


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 16, 2009)

asthesun said:


> if i was rich, this is what i'd get:
> http://www.sherrilltree.com/Recreational-Gear/tree-climbing-Saddles_2/TreeMotion-Harness




Now that looks nice. Know anybody who has used it?


----------



## Raymond (May 16, 2009)

I sure like my new Petzl Sequia Saddle. It was like 350 or so with tax.


----------



## asthesun (May 16, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Now that looks nice. Know anybody who has used it?



nope. honestly i think its way overpriced for what it is, especially considering you have to buy extra stuff for it to make it viable for work (saw snaps etc). i think the padded cups for leg straps would be real nice tho


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 16, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I sure like my new Petzl Sequia Saddle. It was like 350 or so with tax.



how long have u had it how does that bridge hold up i seen you can get replacments but if they have replacements is it alot weeker if you slip do the swing thing and shock load your climbing system alittle. now i know everyone here is a pro and they _never_ slip but i was wondering? i kinda like that style for how i climb


----------



## Raymond (May 16, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> how long have u had it how does that bridge hold up i seen you can get replacments but if they have replacements is it alot weeker if you slip do the swing thing and shock load your climbing system alittle. now i know everyone here is a pro and they _never_ slip but i was wondering? i kinda like that style for how i climb


So far it's all good. I may pick up a new bridge before I need it, ya know?

I like how the side D-rings are basically solid pointing out front. Looks like most of them are now days. I never realized how often I spend reaching and looking for'em.

The plastic saw clips have been cool so far. They stay pointing out, making it easier to find. I use the top handle of my 23, with no strap. With one hand I can reach back and do it, that's nice.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 16, 2009)

Raymond said:


> So far it's all good. I may pick up a new bridge before I need it, ya know?
> 
> ]



yea definitly, i was wondering how you gonna know its time was my concern id be changing it pretty often i got an older style weaver with a big ol solid bridge with a sliding D some sturdy :censored: when that wears out it will be time for a new belt!


----------



## Raymond (May 16, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> yea definitly, i was wondering how you gonna know its time was my concern id be changing it pretty often i got an older style weaver with a big ol solid bridge with a sliding D some sturdy :censored: when that wears out it will be time for a new belt!


I think we'll know just by looking at it. Wish me luck with that.
These saddle makers are all about making them safe, just gotta trust them I guess.


----------



## tree md (May 16, 2009)

That's one of the saddles I'm looking at Ray. Only thing is I have never liked leg straps. My old boss bought me a saddle with leg straps and floating D several years back when they first started becoming popular for tree work. I spent most of the time riding the ball and doing crane work with him and I hated that saddle. I have never been a fan of leg strap recreational/rock climbing style saddles. I see where they do sell an accessory batten seat (which they incorrectly call a bosun seat) but it costs $185. Another thing is I would like to possibly buy a croll ascender setup in the future but I would have to buy the step through saddle if I want to keep that option open for the future. Why didn't they put the connector loops on both models? 

I don't know, if I'm going to spend that much for a saddle I wish there was a way I could check it out before hand. Before I buy one I want to make sure I'm going to be comfortable in it.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 16, 2009)

tree md said:


> I don't know, if I'm going to spend that much for a saddle I wish there was a way I could check it out before hand. Before I buy one I want to make sure I'm going to be comfortable in it.



i hear ya on that im a fan of the leg loops but still i bought mine at vermeer so i got to try it on i told em they should have somting hangin there to "sit" on


----------



## tree md (May 16, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i hear ya on that im a fan of the leg loops but still i bought mine at vermeer so i got to try it on i told em they should have somting hangin there to "sit" on



My vermeer dealer had one treemotion saddle sitting there for about 6 months. Sorry, I'm not spending six bills on a saddle. I'll climb with an old weaver before I do that. Now all they have is a master setting there. I've climbed in a master before so no need to try that one on.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 16, 2009)

tree md said:


> My vermeer dealer had one treemotion saddle sitting there for about 6 months. Sorry, I'm not spending six bills on a saddle. I'll climb with an old weaver before I do that. Now all they have is a master setting there. I've climbed in a master before so no need to try that one on.



i would never spend that much either i got the weaver for like 160? i wasnt sure how much i was gonna like climbing or if i was gonna be anygood so i just got that not to waste bunch of money, and my mentor got me by about 80 lbs so i wasnt fitting his i tried. i love it now dont like the batan seat saddles in the way i like to jump around!


----------



## Raymond (May 16, 2009)

The place I went to is not a sponsor here I guess, so I wont mention their name. But yeah they had a saddle with a built in seat, not sure of the name but it looked like a dandy. The seat looked like it weighed as much as the saddle though. It was stiff and looked conferable I guess if that's what you like.
For me I'm after the closest thing to clipping into my bellybutton. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (May 16, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i would never spend that much either i got the weaver for like 160? i wasnt sure how much i was gonna like climbing or if i was gonna be anygood so i just got that not to waste bunch of money, and my mentor got me by about 80 lbs so i wasnt fitting his i tried. i love it now dont like the batan seat saddles in the way i like to jump around!



A batten seat is a stiff seat, a bosun seat is just a sling seat. I jump around in mine all day long. A sling seat is great if you spend long hours in a tree. I specialize in large removals and crane work so I like to be comfy for long hours in the saddle. I did a crane job a year and a half ago where I was in my saddle for 10 hours straight.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 17, 2009)

tree md said:


> A batten seat is a stiff seat, a bosun seat is just a sling seat. I jump around in mine all day long. A sling seat is great if you spend long hours in a tree. I specialize in large removals and crane work so I like to be comfy for long hours in the saddle. I did a crane job a year and a half ago where I was in my saddle for 10 hours straight.



ew 10 hours straight no ground time brutal, im working my way up to the crane jobs and good stuff lke that right now im that young, wirey, pruner, learning the fine art of technical removals


----------



## tree md (May 17, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> ew 10 hours straight no ground time brutal, im working my way up to the crane jobs and good stuff lke that right now im that young, wirey, pruner, learning the fine art of technical removals



Yeah, that was a rough one. Had to pick three big trees over a house. No time to waste as I didn't feel like paying for another day for the crane. It was brutal but worth it (to the tune of 10 g's). 

Young, wirey guys are great for getting out there on them skinny limbs and making pruning cuts. If you lived closer I'd put you to work doing the prune jobs.


----------



## Raymond (May 17, 2009)

tree md said:


> Yeah, that was a rough one. Had to pick three big trees over a house. No time to waste as I didn't feel like paying for another day for the crane. It was brutal but worth it (to the tune of 10 g's).


NICE Dude, nice!


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

well i gotta ask ya. what are you running now for a saddle? and do you like it?

my first was the pinnacle. then i went to a dragon fly and i am currently on a petzl navajo mini boss.

all have the seat. (love the seat)

after getting the miniboss i realized that she was just like the pinnacle. but the floating d rings didnt float as much as they do on the pinnacle. petzl sells a bridge for the miniboss but i used some true blue.

ok so now i have a rope bridge on my miniboss, perfect. but here is the best part. there is also another attachment point for your life line right at your belt buckle. (sorry the name fails me at this moment) anyway this attachment point is the secret weapon on this saddle. climbing on two lines made easy as well as, and this is why i like it, an absolutley great spot to clip your fipline in when you want to lean way out on something but dont want the flipline to attach to the opposite d ring on the other hip. so very nice on certain cutting positions where otherwise you are fumbling for the d ring or it would be grinding into your stomach or hip.

the downside you ask? no buckles all cinch and it is a step through saddle (and i do actually favor this now).

but since it is all cinch you will discover that what you had tight at the bottom of the tree has since worked itself loose in the tree and this was pissing me off to no end. but the other day i "fixed" this problem and duct taped the straps that i didnt want moving.

now that i have dialed this saddle in to exactly my specs i will say that it is a great saddle. that extra attachment point is the bomb, a secret weapon to better work positioning.

and my friend if you want you can add the suspenders or whatever it is you need for SRT. this saddle is ready to go for it. has the ring in the back and the webbing in the front for attachment of the setup. 

honestly take a look at this saddle. also they have dropped the price i think because the are no longer making it. now that i have dialed it in....i would buy it again for sure.

my other thought you ask? the cougar with the seat looks alright for shorter money.

stay safe.


----------



## treevet (May 17, 2009)

oldirty said:


> worked itself loose in the tree and this was pissing me off to no end. but the other day i "fixed" this problem and duct taped the straps that i didnt want moving.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

treevet said:


>



lol. yup. it took quite a few climbs to finally break down and put duct tape on my saddle but i did. whats that saying? if it moves and it shouldnt, use duct tape?


----------



## treevet (May 17, 2009)

oldirty said:


> lol. yup. it took quite a few climbs to finally break down and put duct tape on my saddle but i did. whats that saying? if it moves and it shouldnt, use duct tape?



I am totally onboard with that!


----------



## tree md (May 17, 2009)

oldirty said:


> well i gotta ask ya. what are you running now for a saddle? and do you like it?
> 
> my first was the pinnacle. then i went to a dragon fly and i am currently on a petzl navajo mini boss.
> 
> ...



I'm climbing in an old weaver now. It's what I've used forever.

Where did you find the miniboss? I only find it on one site and didn't look like it had a rope bridge.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

i got mine from treestuff.com (a sponsor here at AS)

it doesnt come with a rope bridge. petzl sells one for it, i believe the call it the "twister" or something like that. 46$. as an add on to the saddle. i said nah (looked too long) and just cut a short piece of true blue off my line and am using that as a rope bridge. 


edit: oh and maybe the d rings on the hips could be a tad larger than they are but they are not fixed straight ahead which is good, they move a little bit in their webbing.


----------



## tree md (May 17, 2009)

I think I am going to give that one a try OD. How do you terminate each end on the rope bridge (never used one before)?


----------



## tree md (May 17, 2009)

Hmm... It's saying the mini boss doesn't have the attachment points your talking about OD. Maybe they changed features on it in later models?

From the treestuff website:

_The Mini Boss is based on the Petzl C90 Boss Harness, but is lighter and easier to slip on because it does not have shoulder straps or a chest attachment point._


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

cause you gotta buy that stuff to add on to the mini. i'm thinking that older model had all that stuff on it. i think.



go to petzl.com and look in there too. 


that ventral attachment point had some room behind it to sneak another piece of hardware for the shoulder attachment and what not. (thats where i sneak my excess strap from tightening up the belt to put it out of the way)


----------



## tree md (May 17, 2009)

oldirty said:


> cause you gotta buy that stuff to add on to the mini. i'm thinking that older model had all that stuff on it. i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that's not a deal breaker anyway. Looks like a nice comfy saddle with lots of options to customize it. I'm going to study on it today.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

wow. i was just off to the petzl sight and they got nothing going on about this saddle. it was there a few months ago when i was looking around. like i said though i think it is discontinued.

must not have sold enough of them. ouch.

maybe have a look at the SRT sequoia then. lol.

and to connect those to rings with a rope bridge use double or triple fisherman knots. scaffold knot, whatever you want to call them.

i gotta figure out how to run this laptop so i can get some pics up.


----------



## tree md (May 17, 2009)

I am really liking the looks of that saddle.The seat is the main feature I like about it. Looks like it's got all the features of the sequoia but with a seat instead of straps. Think I would be messing up buying a discontinued saddle?


----------



## asthesun (May 17, 2009)

tree md said:


> I am really liking the looks of that saddle.The seat is the main feature I like about it. Looks like it's got all the features of the sequoia but with a seat instead of straps. Think I would be messing up buying a discontinued saddle?



no, not like you'll have to buy parts for it. i'd just make sure it has been discontinued, not recalled. if you like the looks of it, it will prolly work well for you


----------



## Tree Pig (May 17, 2009)

same ?
http://wesspur.com/Clearance/overstocked_tree_equipment.html


----------



## tree md (May 17, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> same ?
> http://wesspur.com/Clearance/overstocked_tree_equipment.html



Yup, same... I just ordered it. Thanks!


----------



## Raymond (May 17, 2009)

So wajya get?...Wajya get? 

Ya know you need to get a new buck-strap to go with it don't ya?


----------



## tree md (May 17, 2009)

Raymond said:


> So wajya get?...Wajya get?
> 
> Ya know you need to get a new buck-strap to go with it don't ya?



I ordered the mini boss. Looks like what I was looking for. Might need to make a new lanyard. Haven't bought a buckstrap in years... :yoyo:

I'm off to the neighbors little hot tub party. We'll chat about this later.


----------



## Raymond (May 17, 2009)

tree md said:


> I ordered the mini boss. Looks like what I was looking for. Might need to make a new lanyard. Haven't bought a buckstrap in years... :yoyo:
> 
> I'm off to the neighbors little hot tub party. We'll chat about this later.


Dude? New saddle and a hot tub party? 





All of a sudden I don't care about the saddle 
but would like to hear about this hot tub party.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

oh boy! 

gonna take a couple climbs and some fiddle'n to get it to where you want her but i do like that saddle, alot. i will recommend that you find a way to secure the straps once you set her up though. there's duct tape on mine! lol.

glad i could help spend some of your hard earned dollars!


now if you want to go big time on the new flipline, ghillie has a picture of the setup i'd run if i wanted something new. (i am actually using it and love it!)


congrats on the new saddle bud!

any pics of the hot tub party?


----------



## Job Corps Tree (May 18, 2009)

*new saddle*

Buckingham master ll


----------



## tree md (May 18, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Dude? New saddle and a hot tub party?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful night for a hot tub party. 47 degrees last night and the steam was rolling off the water. I felt like I was in Denver.

Sorry OD, no pics.


----------



## tree md (May 20, 2009)

Hey OD,have you tried a micro pulley on your rope bridge? I have an extra micro pulley and thought about putting it on the rope bridge to see how it works. I haven't got the saddle yet (supposed to be delivered Friday) but I am thinking of how I want to set it up.I have to go look at two jobs this afternoon, a light pruning job and a removal on a storm damaged tree. Hoping I can try this saddle out on these trees. I also have that large removal to do on the bad tree I posted about. It has been backed up until next week so I'll definitely be able to use it on that one. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## tree md (May 20, 2009)

On second thought, My pulley is only rated at 20 kn. I was thinking 24 kn was minimum for life support. Need to do a little more studying before I try this out.


----------



## asthesun (May 20, 2009)

tree md said:


> On second thought, My pulley is only rated at 20 kn. I was thinking 24 kn was minimum for life support. Need to do a little more studying before I try this out.



i got this when i got my glide saddle. 





5k lbs tensile. kn not listed on sherrilltree.com. has worked fine for many years. i'd recommend getting the one thats closed tho, otherwise you'll lose it easily. i tied zipties to mine for a while, but the carabiner kept eating into them. also, i stopped using my micro pulley in favor of simply clipping carabiner onto the rope bridge. this gets your knot closer to you, which is my preference, and very little sacrifice of mobility


----------



## tree md (May 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i got this when i got my glide saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5000# = 22.2 KN so your good to go with that pulley. I looked it up 22kn minimum. I think I'll just clip in with a caribiner for now. I might try a pulley later on.


----------



## oldirty (May 20, 2009)

when i first bought my hitchclimber i was running it on my rope bridge the way you are talking about doing because i hadnt moved to the "prussic" cord yet. i was still on the blakes split tail system. it was ok. a little too free in the movement on the bridge for me so i went back to both biners on the bridge like you would normally do with that system until i got a prussic cord.

i have two different climbing systems going on right now. the hitchclimber and then on my short rope i have a captive eye biner i deadend to and then the prussic/biner/pulley clipped to the captive eye on the bridge.

that help? lol.

looking forward to your take on your new saddle.


----------



## tree md (May 24, 2009)

oldirty said:


> when i first bought my hitchclimber i was running it on my rope bridge the way you are talking about doing because i hadnt moved to the "prussic" cord yet. i was still on the blakes split tail system. it was ok. a little too free in the movement on the bridge for me so i went back to both biners on the bridge like you would normally do with that system until i got a prussic cord.
> 
> i have two different climbing systems going on right now. the hitchclimber and then on my short rope i have a captive eye biner i deadend to and then the prussic/biner/pulley clipped to the captive eye on the bridge.
> 
> ...



I just installed a rope bridge on it OD and slung my rope up in a tree to sit in it and see how she feels. Really comfortable to sit and swing in. I made my rope bridge too long to begin with so I shortened it to about 8" ring to ring. I also had to shorten up my VT a little more after clipping into the rope bridge. I'm going to have to do a little more tweaking but so far I'm really liking it. I'll get a better feel for it tomorrow when I get off the ground with it. I just took a swing in it today as I am not getting out of shorts and flip flops to climb.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 24, 2009)

tree md said:


> I am not getting out of shorts and flip flops to climb.



+1 for the shorts and flip flops


----------



## oldirty (May 27, 2009)

hey md. how you liking the saddle? you get any time in it yet?


----------



## tree md (May 27, 2009)

Haven't had a chance to climb in it yet OD. Had take some personal time for one of my dogs yesterday and had to do stumps today. I plan to climb in it before the week is out on that large removal I have to do. Right now it is looking like Friday before I will be able to get paid on it.

Question, what do you use to clip your saw to that saddle or do you not use a saw snap?


----------



## oldirty (May 27, 2009)

thought i wrote something about that......

big ladder biner. you know that loop with the plastic ring above it? well i slid the ladder biner into the plastic clip with the loop inside the biner. i run the bungee cord lanyard. so i clip the minibiner that i put on the ring of the bungee and clip that to the loop and then the ring (closest to the live end of the lanyard) to the big ladder biner.

can you get picture messages on your cell phone? i'll take a pic of my set up right now if you want and send it to you.


----------



## oldirty (May 27, 2009)

hope your dog is ok.


----------



## tree md (May 27, 2009)

Thanks OD, PM sent. Looking forward to seeing some pics. 

Had to have the dog put to sleep. It's OK though, I had 13 good years with her and didn't want to watch her suffer.


----------



## oldirty (May 27, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss. 


you'll get the pics in the morning.


----------



## tree md (May 27, 2009)

oldirty said:


> sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> 
> you'll get the pics in the morning.



Thanks OD, I appreciate it. I plan on getting a little air time with it tomorrow before I use it on a job.


----------



## oldirty (May 27, 2009)

anytime and gladly.


----------



## Raymond (May 27, 2009)

Somebody in here was warning me about the new (to me anyway) plastic clips for saws. Said the can break if you don't watch it I guess. 

I LOVE it though (Does that sound gay?..anyway) It has extra stay put pieces on the back side to keep it from folding over making it hard to find.

It was just over 10 bucks, I liked it so much I picked up another one for the other side, for a towel, pruners, etc.

I use to use the BIG carabiners (price was right, like 4 to 6 bucks) from the hardware stores they're nice don't get me wrong but I sure like the one I got better now. 

Really though, you guys ever hang your saw sideways, from the top handle, NO SNAP? I started doing that when I bought my first BIG beaner and wished I'd of done it years ago.
Between that and a stay put saw clip, with one hand only, without looking I can hang my saw up. Saving quite a few minutes per tree.


----------



## tree md (May 27, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Somebody in here was warning me about the new (to me anyway) plastic clips for saws. Said the can break if you don't watch it I guess.
> 
> I LOVE it though (Does that sound gay?..anyway) It has extra stay put pieces on the back side to keep it from folding over making it hard to find.
> 
> ...



Yeah Ray, I have been looking at the caritool biners (or whatever you call them). Only thing that worries me is the plastic. Something inside me just screams *NO* at the notion of carrying my baby (200T) aloft with a plastic biner. I'll prolly pick a couple up for other stuff though. 

Haven't tried clipping my saw from the top handle. Might have to give that a try.


----------



## Raymond (May 27, 2009)

Yeah dats it


----------



## oldirty (May 27, 2009)

that was me telling you about them "caritools". i went through 2 of them before i went to the big ladder biner.

no i have never just hung the saw off the handle. first time up with a saw was with a lanyard and i kinda have never strayed from that. just comfortable for me that way.


----------



## tree md (May 27, 2009)

Same here. When I started out I would just carry the saw up with me on a dog leash. Then I went to work for a guy who wouldn't let me do crane work with the saw tied to me. He had me just clip it to the saw snap on my old weaver. I found I could move through the tree better with it clipped to my saddle so now I like to use the bungee lanyard while I work and clip it to my belt when I move through the tree. Best of both worlds.


----------



## oldirty (May 27, 2009)

tree md said:


> I found I could move through the tree better with it clipped to my saddle so now I like to use the bungee lanyard while I work and clip it to my belt when I move through the tree. Best of both worlds.



exactly. and if you ever gotta drop the saw to do whatever is causing yuo to drop the saw she isnt going to fall to the ground.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 27, 2009)

since u guys started about it. what do u preffer for chainsaw layards i like just a chunk of rope bout 4 foot long with biners on both ends, and when working with it i usally clip it the my floating D and let it hang between my legs, really dont like it on the side sometimes ill clip it to the back loop on my saddle, would like to get one of those break aways just incase


----------



## Raymond (May 27, 2009)

oldirty said:


> that was me telling you about them "caritools". i went through 2 of them before i went to the big ladder biner.
> 
> no i have never just hung the saw off the handle. first time up with a saw was with a lanyard and i kinda have never strayed from that. just comfortable for me that way.


My bad OD, so many guys here. I do still use them but I do keep a good eye on them because of what you said.

When I was at my toy store here, I asked the guy behind the counter if he had anyone complained about them breaking. I told him I heard they can break.

With his goofy Archie Bunker look and accent said "Well you're not suppose to break'em."

These dorks just know sku numbers, not at all filmilure with what they sell, other then what the paragraph below the picture says.


----------



## oldirty (May 27, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> since u guys started about it. what do u preffer for chainsaw layards i like just a chunk of rope bout 4 foot long with biners on both ends, and when working with it i usally clip it the my floating D and let it hang between my legs, really dont like it on the side sometimes ill clip it to the back loop on my saddle, would like to get one of those break aways just incase



as long as it can break away and not tear you in half in the process any lanyard will do. i prefer the bungee cord.


----------



## tree md (May 27, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> since u guys started about it. what do u preffer for chainsaw layards i like just a chunk of rope bout 4 foot long with biners on both ends, and when working with it i usally clip it the my floating D and let it hang between my legs, really dont like it on the side sometimes ill clip it to the back loop on my saddle, would like to get one of those break aways just incase



I'm using the bungee breakaway. I think I got it from Sherrill. I girth hitched mine to the loop that held my saw clip on the side of my old weaver. Haven't attached it to my new saddle yet but I'll hang it from the right side somewhere like I always do. I would definitely get a breakaway though. I have seen lots of guys use a piece of safety blue to make a saw lanyard out of but if your into big wood up in the tree and your saw gets hung in the kerf it could really jerk the crap out of you.


----------



## tree md (May 28, 2009)

Just took it for a test ride OD. Spent about an hour in a big Red Oak swinging around. Most comfortable saddle I have ever worn! I love the seat. First I have ever used a stiff baton. Really comfy. Took me a minute to check everything out and put a little faith in the rope bridge I made. After I satisfied myself that I had everything A-OK I unclipped my flipline and took off. Love the saddle!

I stripped everything off of my old saddle and made the switch. Now all I need is a saw snap and maybe one of those caritool deals for my possibles.


----------



## oldirty (May 28, 2009)

wait till you get a chance to use the ventral attachment point for different work positions. secret weapon. 

you saw that big ladder biner right? that with a micro or small clevis to deadend to the loop and its good to go as far as saw holding goes. 

glad you like it so far.


----------



## tree md (May 28, 2009)

Still trying to get those pics to my laptop so I can see it better. I'm working on that now. I did get a chance to use the ventral attachment point a couple of times. I used it to hook my secondary lanyard to while I bypassed a large crotch. Plus I used it to clip my little boat swivel snap and prussic cord to while I fiddled around getting my split tail set up. Nice handy place to clip stuff to while your working to keep it from hitting the ground. Very handy!

Have you tried suspending from the ventral attachment? I kind of leaned into it while on the ground. Not very comfy to suspend from as it doesn't incorporate the baton seat. I like it for a lanyard attachment point though. I'm sure I'll find more uses for it as well. From what I gather, it is mainly for attaching a croll system?


----------



## oldirty (May 28, 2009)

tree md said:


> Still trying to get those pics to my laptop so I can see it better. I'm working on that now. I did get a chance to use the ventral attachment point a couple of times. I used it to hook my secondary lanyard to while I bypassed a large crotch. Plus I used it to clip my little boat swivel snap and prussic cord to while I fiddled around getting my split tail set up. Nice handy place to clip stuff to while your working to keep it from hitting the ground. Very handy!
> 
> Have you tried suspending from the ventral attachment? I kind of leaned into it while on the ground. Not very comfy to suspend from as it doesn't incorporate the baton seat. I like it for a lanyard attachment point though. I'm sure I'll find more uses for it as well. From what I gather, it is mainly for attaching a croll system?



ive hung everthing i got on it man. use that thing when i use a second climbing line in the tree. attach to it with the flipline when i need to lean way out on a cut. sometimes put put the whole flipline setup on it for a real short second climb line. attach the figure8 to that thing with a biner for the long repel out the tree. 

love that thing.


----------



## tree md (May 28, 2009)

oldirty said:


> ive hung everthing i got on it man. use that thing when i use a second climbing line in the tree. attach to it with the flipline when i need to lean way out on a cut. sometimes put put the whole flipline setup on it for a real short second climb line. *attach the figure8 to that thing with a biner for the long repel out the tree. *
> 
> love that thing.



I was thinking it would be perfect for that today. Haven't used my rescue 8 for quite awhile but for a quickie it would be perfect. Gonna have to get me some of them caritools so I can put some more jangle on my saddle.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 28, 2009)

tree md said:


> I was thinking it would be perfect for that today. Haven't used my rescue 8 for quite awhile but for a quickie it would be perfect. Gonna have to get me some of them caritools so I can put some more jangle on my saddle.



Yep.. sounds like we all getting spring fever. I am doing some volunteer work the next two weekends.. and I tend to do all the climbing on the volunteer stuff.. will try to get a few pics.


----------



## masiman (Jun 9, 2009)

tree md said:


> A batten seat is a stiff seat, a bosun seat is just a sling seat. I jump around in mine all day long. A sling seat is great if you spend long hours in a tree. I specialize in large removals and crane work so I like to be comfy for long hours in the saddle. I did a crane job a year and a half ago where I was in my saddle for 10 hours straight.



Hey TreeMD, I think a bosun seat is with a board. At least from my Navy days all of our Bosun's seats were stiff. There was no way to work over the side chipping paint for hours in just a sling seat. All the references and definitions I could find say a bosun seat is a rope and board. Just info for all, let me know if I am wrong.

Nice writeups on the saddles. I'll be looking at a new one in a year or two.


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2009)

masiman said:


> Hey TreeMD, I think a bosun seat is with a board. At least from my Navy days all of our Bosun's seats were stiff. There was no way to work over the side chipping paint for hours in just a sling seat. All the references and definitions I could find say a bosun seat is a rope and board. Just info for all, let me know if I am wrong.
> 
> Nice writeups on the saddles. I'll be looking at a new one in a year or two.



I would defer to your Navy experience. I was taught that a bosun was a sling type seat and a baton was a board type seat by the people I worked under. That doesn't necessarily mean that it's right though.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jun 9, 2009)

MD, how that new saddle working out for you im sure yougot some hours on it now?


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2009)

Working out very well. It's so comfy I took a nap in it yesterday...


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jun 9, 2009)

hey now no sleeping on the job!!

cool glad you like it still not sure on the one i want to buy i am a fan of leg loop styles

any one pick up the glide lite? looks like a nice saddle for my syle
Md you got the mini boss right?


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> hey now no sleeping on the job!!
> 
> cool glad you like it still not sure on the one i want to buy i am a fan of leg loop styles
> 
> ...



Correct, I got the Mini Boss. I gots to have me a seat on the long climbs. I'm no spring chicken anymore.


----------



## treevet (Jun 9, 2009)

Been climbing with my new Pinnacle classic for a couple weeks now. Seat saddle with a bosuns and adjustable everywhere and fully padded as an option and sprung for the optional padded suspenders. Man, it fits like a glove and feels good just standing around in it. Just a little heavier than I expected but more than makes up for it in other stuff.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah that pinnacle and mini boss are somewhat similar in set up.


----------



## masiman (Jun 10, 2009)

oldirty said:


> yeah that pinnacle and mini boss are somewhat similar in set up.



That's good to know. I am currently on a Pinnacle. I imagine the mini boss is lighter? I am pretty happy with it but can see the advantage of a bridge and lighter weight.


----------



## tree md (Jun 10, 2009)

masiman said:


> That's good to know. I am currently on a Pinnacle. I imagine the mini boss is lighter? I am pretty happy with it but can see the advantage of a bridge and lighter weight.



I have not climbed in the Pinnacle but I can tell you the Mini Boss is a feather weight. It's the lightest saddle I have ever come across, aside from a rock climbing/rappelling harness. They do put some plastic gear loops on it to achieve this though (Haven't been a problem for me) and the D's are a lot smaller than standard. Still, the comfort of this saddle is well worth the trade off IMO.


----------

